# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  Чародейка

## Vader

Не знаю кому и как конечно, а по мне так отличный семейный фильм, который подойдет для всех возрастов. Довольно красочный фэнтези сюжет, интересный, с хорошей режиссерской работой, грамотно реализованной, да и актерский состав под стать. Лично мне всегда подобного плана картины нравились, потому зашел просто на ура. Попробуйте и вы в кругу близких, вдруг тоже понравится) 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

